# Stressful day with Blessing



## thhorses (Feb 11, 2013)

Didn't have the best day... 

After we had gotten Blessing's saddle on, a another guy came up and talked to us for a bit. The girth the saddle came with kinda sucks, and wouldn't tighten up enough around her small belly. So, the man offered us a western saddle to use (honestly, not a big fan. I LOVE westeren saddles, being a quarter horse girl in all, but, Blessing was ridden in English only, plus I'm looking to try something somewhat new). Afterwards, him and my dad going to get the saddle down the road, they came back and tried to take Blessing's English saddle off. Both the man and my dad were trying to. Honestly, the guy was just kind of in the way. They managed to get the left side unhooked, then, she spoked, and started freaking out. She was dragging the saddle and it kept getting wrapped around her legs. I got rope burn, but, besides that, everyone's okay. I don't know, it wasn't a good day, it just wasn't. 

The guy and his dog stressed her out. Just to much going on. I tried to get her back up to where her grain was after putting her back in the field, but the guy had his mare out (Blessing is by herself-has never been by herself). He just let his mare out of to paddock and it was just standing there grazing. Then he gave Blessing a peppermint... I'm like thinking 'thanks dude, this isn't your horse.' Now I'm scared she's going to want to be around him and not me because he had to give her a peppermint. It just bothered me due to the fact that it's our second day together and other people are messing with her. I don't know, it just rubbed me the wrong way.

One of my good walking horse buddies are making me a lead rope with a chain, so we can put it around her nose and control her better. She tested us a little today when she kept wanting to graze. I feel so bad for her tripping. After coming home, I wiped down my dirty saddle and put some lether cleaner on it. It looks okay, I guess. Not as nice as it did. Yeah, I know it's going to get dirty, but, today and how it played out was unexpected. I feel if that guy and his dog wasn't there, we would've been fine. 

We did have a problem with the girth being loose, so, we are getting a new one hopefully in the next few days. I'm also going to have to wait to get my lead rope from my friend.

So, today was a little stressful. I got some blisters on my hand from rope burn, but, I'll live. Tomorrows another day.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

